# Wilderness Lodge studios to sleep 5 guests?



## Samaya

It looks like the studios at Wilderness Lodge will sleep up to 5 guests once the rooms are renovated in 2014.

Updated: Renovations now underway.


----------



## crabbie1

Excellent. How are they doing this? Adding a sofa chair?


----------



## Samaya

It will be during the 2014 refurbishment at VWL but not sure if it will be a single sofa-bed as in OKW or a Murphy Bed which they used at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## LisaStockman

When will the renovations be complete?
We are hoping to stay in October this year.


----------



## Samaya

LisaStockman said:


> When will the renovations be complete?
> We are hoping to stay in October this year.



Can't find any news on the start or finish dates, the following was posted soon after the association meeting in December.

_In 2014, we look forward to a hard goods refurbishment, which consists of a redesign and replacement of furniture and appliances, at Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort and The Villas at Disneys Wilderness Lodge. 

In response to Member feedback and as part of the refurbishment at The Villas at Disneys Wilderness Lodge a fifth sleeper is being added to the deluxe studios. 

Additionally, Disneys Beach Club Villas and Disneys BoardWalk Villas are in the planning stage for a hard goods refurbishment. Details will be provided at a future date.

Soft goods, which consist of interior paint, flooring and fabric replacement, are in the planning stage for Disneys Animal Kingdom Villas, Bay Lake Tower at Disneys Contemporary Resort and The Villas at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa.

At Disneys Old Key West Resort the refurbishment of the sandcastle and dolphins icon was completed. Starting inearly 2014, several large-scale projects will be underway, including work at Olivias, Gurgling Suitcase, Goods To Go, and nearby restrooms, as well as removal of the pool bridge. During the time that the bridge work is taking place, the feature pool will be closed. Alternate feature pool options will be available as well as 3 leisure pools and spas.

The sea turtle mosaic in the lobby floor at Disneys Vero Beach Resort has been enhanced. Design work for a hard goods refurbishment will begin in 2014.

The changes for the bedding components at the resorts are nearly complete. All resorts are expected to be complete by next year. Some resorts that have partially transitioned will receive bed scarves and bed skirts in the near future._


----------



## Samaya

Taken from DVC News. 
5th floor refurbishment at the villas completed.
Completion of all villas by April.
Updates include......
Addition of fold-down 5th sleeper in all deluxe studio villas, identical to beds installed at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort with Bambi artwork
Replacement of living room armoires and televisions
Bambi-themed living room throw pillows.
Repainted kitchen cabinets and new granite countertops.
New stainless steel appliances.
Durable faux hardwood flooring.
Living room area rugs.
Updated wall-coverings, window-coverings and linens.
All light fixtures and ceiling fans replaced.
New bathroom tile and fixtures.


----------



## tpimental

Thank you for this awesome info!  Hoping to stay with my family of 5 in the fall at WL but was worried about the 5th sleeper.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Wow! I hadn't heard of this...definitely something to consider!


----------



## Samaya

CaraMiaBelle said:


> Wow! I hadn't heard of this...definitely something to consider!


Yes and they're now accepting bookings for five, just tried a dummy booking for November and it allowed 5-adults in a studio at WL so hope you get your way soon but maybe not for this Oct-Nov as there's very limited availability. 

These studios will be more popular now so you would need to book as far out as possible and good luck with that.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Samaya said:


> Yes and they're now accepting bookings for five, just tried a dummy booking for November and it allowed 5-adults in a studio at WL so hope you get your way soon but maybe not for this Oct-Nov as there' very limited availability.
> 
> These studios will be more popular now so you would need to book as far out as possible and good luck with that.



Yeah, I'd have to get someone t make a decision pretty much tonight I think if we wanted to go this November! Unless a miracle happens, next year is definitely going to be our next trip. Still, it's fun going over my options, especially since it sounds like families of 5 will have a few more in the future!


----------



## dsanner106

wow, the studios are not terribly large at WL, you will have to really like your other family members a lot to put 5 in one of these rooms. For families with kids not bad though
Drew


----------



## lam

Does this mean a hike in annual dues??


----------



## crabbie1

lam said:


> Does this mean a hike in annual dues??


They cant do that. Be great having the pull down bed though especially with small children. Going to book june for next may. I thought the studios were a decent size. Better than SSR. I think the new refurb has lightened the rooms as they did seem quite dark. Dont spend much time in the room but I think 4 adults and a child would be very crowded but it can work.


----------



## Samaya

It will be interesting to see when the UK web site starts allowing paid guest to book 5-adults in a WL studio, shouldn't be too long as you can book 5-adults on the US web site for 2014?

And when they do it could prove a good option for families of five if they also open it up for the UK free dining offer?


----------



## crabbie1

Samaya said:


> It will be interesting to see when the UK web site starts allowing paid guest to book 5-adults in a WL studio, shouldn't be too long as you can book 5-adults on the US web site for 2014?  And when they do it could prove a good option for families of five if they also open it up for the UK free dining offer?


I hope they dont open it up for free ddp in the studios. No offence but its my home resort and would like to be able to get in. Its only a small resort(dvc). I thought the dvc villas were not included in the offer and it was just the hotel.


----------



## Samaya

crabbie1 said:


> I hope they dont open it up for free ddp in the studios. No offence but its my home resort and would like to be able to get in. Its only a small resort(dvc). I thought the dvc villas were not included in the offer and it was just the hotel.



Hi and understand your concern so tried searching availability for the US free dining offer at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge in a studio and could only find a few dates, one was checking in 13th December 2014 for 7-nights, this included an 8-day base ticket and free dining for 5-adults; price was $5,896.45, so about £3,477. 

Disney will only sell rooms at the VWL which they own and that's only a small percentage so you should no problems getting into your resort at 11-months out but I wouldn't leave it much less as those studios will now be even more popular  with DVC owners. 

As it's still over 7-months out it might be interesting to see if you could book those same dates in a studio..... and not sure if the VWL studio's will be included in the free dining offer for 2015.


----------



## crabbie1

Im going may 16th next year so will be booking june this year for the 13 nights though we are hoping to book BWV or AKLV for 5 nights at the beginning. No problem if we have to do the whole stay at WLV though. 
I have no problem people booking here but I panicked and thought omg I cannot book till 11 months and the studios may all be booked.
Thanks Peter for your reassurance once again


----------



## Shooby doo

Coming to this thread quite late, as haven't been on the Dis in a while ! What I would say is that it is going to be very cozy sleeping 5, we had 3 adults in on our last trip & whilst I wouldn't say that we were falling over each other adding another 2 to the equation.......... We also left the sofa bed out (made up) but not sure that this would be practical with another single as well.
SD


----------



## Minniesgal

Samaya said:


> Hi and understand your concern so tried searching availability for the US free dining offer at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge in a studio and could only find a few dates, one was checking in 13th December 2014 for 7-nights, this included an 8-day base ticket and free dining for 5-adults; price was $5,896.45, so about £3,477.  Disney will only sell rooms at the VWL which they own and that's only a small percentage so you should no problems getting into your resort at 11-months out but I wouldn't leave it much less as those studios will now be even more popular  with DVC owners.  As it's still over 7-months out it might be interesting to see if you could book those same dates in a studio..... and not sure if the VWL studio's will be included in the free dining offer for 2015.



I think it is highly unlikely the Wilderness Lodge studios will be included in a free dining offer.  It is such a small resort and there are so few studios Disney won't have many I sell and they are high demand so no need to incentivize with free dining.


----------



## Samaya

Minniesgal said:


> I think it is highly unlikely the Wilderness Lodge studios will be included in a free dining offer.  It is such a small resort and there are so few studios Disney won't have many I sell and they are high demand so no need to incentivize with free dining.



On Disney UK you can get free dining in a Wilderness Lodge studio but now it's only for limited dates in 2015 and unlike the US web site the UK site has not updated the maximum number of guest to 5, so still only 4-guest. 

Here's the breakdown for 14-nights checking in 7th May for 4-guest in a WL studio (room cost £4,354 plus 4 x 14-Day Ultimate Ticket = £1,156) with free Disney Dining worth £2,351.

The US full rack rate for a studio in May is around $480, so for 14-nights that's $6,820 (£4,066), therefore UK Disney is charging around £20 more per night but you are getting $2,351 of free dining.


----------



## tubtruck

Five in a studio, why not stay at pop in 2 rooms if cash is tight, or a villa offsite, pretty much anything but 5 in a room really made for 2. I think I would rather have a week in the Sangatte camp than that nightmare.


----------



## crabbie1

tubtruck said:


> Five in a studio, why not stay at pop in 2 rooms if cash is tight, or a villa offsite, pretty much anything but 5 in a room really made for 2. I think I would rather have a week in the Sangatte camp than that nightmare.


Your choice but for people who own and love it there the studios are plenty big enough for 4 .We stay with 2 adults and 2 children so the extra murphy bed is great especially as the villas have been renovated. We dont spend a long time in the room and I think your sangatte comment was quite rude!


----------



## Minniesgal

tubtruck said:


> Five in a studio, why not stay at pop in 2 rooms if cash is tight, or a villa offsite, pretty much anything but 5 in a room really made for 2. I think I would rather have a week in the Sangatte camp than that nightmare.



I'd far rather be five to a room than stay at Pop. Each to his own.


----------



## ch1975

We tried booking a dvc villa through virgin last year but we're told they are only available to the uk after the 7 month window, to allow those who own that resort time to get in,

I also see in the press release at the top of the thread that they were planning a refurb of beach club villa, has anyone had any more details, if they put a 5th bed in at BCV I'll deffo wait to buy that as my home.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

The WLV are being converted to accommodate 5 people. The BCV will remain as  4 people accommodations.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Minniesgal said:


> I'd far rather be five to a room than stay at Pop. Each to his own.



I agree. My family needs a more relaxing place to stay than POP.
I'm so happy to hear that there are more and more options for families of five opening up!


----------



## crabbie1

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I agree. My family needs a more relaxing place to stay than POP. I'm so happy to hear that there are more and more options for families of five opening up!


Its also good when u hv young ladies lol and little ones of the same sex. They do not want to sleep on the same sofa but a pull down and a sofabed is a nice compromise lol


----------

